# display cd text



## c_roly_go (Aug 14, 2004)

just bought new 2004 maxima sl
page 4-24 of the owners manual tells me there is a track title /disc title feature on the audio system Can anyone tell me if this can be displayed
Is there a way to write the title of the cd you are listening to or do only certain cd's contain this information


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Only certain newer cds have this info on them. More and more are starting to have it. If you burn your own CDs then your CD burning software needs to be able to write CD-Text. If it does then it should show the track names if you have named them before burning a cd. Or just burn your cds with iTunes and it will have all of that info on the cd.


----------



## c_roly_go (Aug 14, 2004)

*ty*



tk4two1 said:


> Only certain newer cds have this info on them. More and more are starting to have it. If you burn your own CDs then your CD burning software needs to be able to write CD-Text. If it does then it should show the track names if you have named them before burning a cd. Or just burn your cds with iTunes and it will have all of that info on the cd.


thank you for that information will give it a try with newer cd's


----------

